# RTIC coolers "Yeti look a like"



## krobbins (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like a nice alternative and 1/2 the price too!
http://www.rticcoolers.com/


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll wait til the come out next month and someone else tries them out. Wish they would put the price on the site, since they are claiming half the price.


----------



## Parajax (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I'll wait til the come out next month and someone else tries them out. Wish they would put the price on the site, since they are claiming half the price.


The prices are on the site. $200 for a 65L vs yeti $400


----------



## Parajax (Jun 17, 2015)

Price is on Facebook page. $199 for 65qt


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

They do list the price, just click on the individual cooler to see it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

aquatic argobull said:


> The prices are on the site. $200 for a 65L vs yeti $400


I guess I missed it. Thanks


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

They look good. 7 year warranty and 90 day return. Assuming they actually stay in business and back up the warranty, you can hardly go wrong. I would think Yeti would have to lower it's prices to stay in business with all the competition coming their way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone on here going to be the guinea pig?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll stick w/ my Pelican...


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't think so. Yes, Yeti coolers are not cheap, but they are a damn fine product and will hold ice longer than most other coolers. I've never had any problems out of them.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like a well made cooler. Competition is a good thing for the consumer. More choices...


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll stick with my engal


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll keep my 160 qt K-2 cooler because I already have it, but if I needed another higher quality cooler, I would look at these also.... It's funny how folks are about brand loyalty. Your not cheating on your wife just because you looked at another well built.....um, cooler...


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's funny how the Yeti guys act like Yeti invented the rotomolded cooler.....

And for the record, I've had a Yeti and liked it.


----------



## Parajax (Jun 17, 2015)

MrFish said:


> It's funny how the Yeti guys act like Yeti invented the rotomolded cooler.....
> 
> And for the record, I've had a Yeti and liked it.


Reminds me of the folks who shoot Mathews bows. Ha


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Speaking of Yeti coolers - I was out at the beach a couple of days ago and in the boardwalk parking lot there was a truck with a 20 and about a 65 in the back. I didn't look real close but did not see a cable. I thought "those coolers probably have a shelf life of less than 30 minutes".
I don't even like leaving an Igloo in the back of my truck while I run into Walmart for 10 minutes. I sure wouldn't leave a Yeti at the beach, even with a lock.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll keep my Igloo.


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

If they throw in a Yeti decal to stick on back window I'm in.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice I have a couple yeti,s but definitely interested in one of these


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Once you place the order does anyone know how long the wait is?


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll try it. I was looking for a stronger and more affordable option than another crushed $100 Igloo that sometimes seats 2 adults. And Yeti wasn't in the running.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I placed a order just says late August?


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

*cooler*

i also placed an order for late august


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Now RTIC want$ me to "Pay for my preorder." The problem is, the coolers are on back order with an undetermined date 60-90 days or whatever RTIC wants to determine in the future. Too risky and questionable to me. Does anyone else smell fish?
I am out.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll pass also, I don't have that warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have kept my yeti locked on the back of my,truck for a year now. Buy 1 maybe 2 bags of ice a week, as opossed to a bag a day with the old coleman. I got my 65 for 350 at Sams. Pelican was a little cheaper, but all the lids were bowed on them and figured that was a bad sign. L9ve my yeti, probably get another with deer season approaching!!

But at that price, I would probably look at a pelican first, just my .02


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

well they have my money we will see how bad i get screwed


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

I liked there Facebook page a few days ago and today they changed the name from "RTIC Coolers" to " outdoors hunting and fishing " or something like that. Seemed a little strange


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just did some more research and they claim it was a mistake when trying to change catagories so disregard.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*How often do you need to keep ice for 7 days?*

I had a 151 Igloo on my boat for 6 years. I only fished day charters and it held enough ice to keep my fish cold all day--every time. I often had to cut Cobia in half for them to fit though. (leave part of the skin un cut then fold the fish to comply with the land fish in whole condition reg)

As far as I am concerned, a Yetti sticker on your Hummer is just another way of stating that "Mine is longer than yours."


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Costa sunglasses : Check
Costa sticker on rear window : Check
Salt Life sticker on rear window : Check
Baseball cap on backwards, Dam I had the bill in front my bad... : Check
Luke Bryan on radio singing another song about getting some in the back of his truck down a red dirt road out in a cornfield : Check


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeti filled a suit against this company back in July for Infringement, I'd wait until they start delivering before putting any money down.

https://dockets.justia.com/docket/texas/txwdce/1:2015cv00597/762663


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Im still waiting for a yeti to fall off the back of a truck....I would rather get 2 new rod n reels than a damn cooler..besides there have been extensive tests on ice keeping and igloo is right there with yeti..and you can buy 200 bags of ice with the difference in price


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Boatfly said:


> Now RTIC want$ me to "Pay for my preorder." The problem is, the coolers are on back order with an undetermined date 60-90 days or whatever RTIC wants to determine in the future. Too risky and questionable to me. Does anyone else smell fish?
> I am out.


Talked to a buddy this week who ordered one of those 'look alikes'. He has yet to receive any communications or the box. He used a credit card and there has been no charge against it so far.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I received an email a couple weeks ago stating they have begun shipping in the order they have been bought. My brother-in-law should be receiving his soon. I'll be lucky if I get mine by Christmas, if ever...


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a big green egg.


----------



## GrandIsle (Jul 2, 2015)

Got a 48qt Coleman for $11 on sale at Sears. Keeps ice for a day. No need to use an ice chest as a status symbol.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Neither are worth the money! Yeti people drive me nuts! Even if it was worth the money its still a COOLER.... People are using a COOLER logo as a status symbol. If I see the Yeti sticker, shirt, cup or (worst offender) Yeti carry cooler at a youth sporting event I'm prejudging. If I see a combo of any 2 of: Yeti, Costa, 30A local, SoWal or Bama I'm avoiding eye contact


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's Yeti's billion dollar advertising that makes them so expensive. The process used to make them is easy and cheap. Add expensive hinges and their done.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

captken said:


> As far as I am concerned, a Yetti sticker on your Hummer is just another way of stating that "Mine is longer than yours."



And it prompts freudian envy in some.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Nice test*

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/whats-best-cooler-market-video/

I don't own a yeti but liked the test. It proves money can but lots of toys but.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If I was a guide and needed ice seven days a week I would totally uderstand the Yeti phenomenon. It would be kind of like if I was an operator in the Stan and my life depended on it then instead of the Taurus 1911 I just purchased it would be a Wilson combat. Other than that my igloo does great for the 8-10 times a year I take my boat out.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> If I was a guide and needed ice seven days a week I would totally uderstand the Yeti phenomenon. It would be kind of like if I was an operator in the Stan and my life depended on it then instead of the Taurus 1911 I just purchased it would be a Wilson combat. Other than that my igloo does great for the 8-10 times a year I take my boat out.



So if you were a guide, you would use seven day old fish contaminated ice???

Use one of your 8 to 10 boat rides and stop by Fort McRae on the Fourth of July weekend and look into the coolers of those folks who have been there several days....... The ones that came prepared are not the ones Headed to Sherman Cove for ice every couple of days…...
Running out of beer is unavoidable… Running out of ice is preventable....


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't make myself do the Yetti thing but I bought a K2 instead. It's every bit the cooler a Yetti is at about half the price. Standing on it or walking is just fine. I put my boat under the shed most every Sunday and there is still ice in it on Thurs.

If you want to buy a good cooler that isn't overpriced, I would check them out.

http://www.k2-coolers.com/

They also have scratch and dent coolers available on their website.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> So if you were a guide, you would use seven day old fish contaminated ice???
> 
> Use one of your 8 to 10 boat rides and stop by Fort McRae on the Fourth of July weekend and look into the coolers of those folks who have been there several days....... The ones that came prepared are not the ones Headed to Sherman Cove for ice every couple of days…...
> Running out of beer is unavoidable… Running out of ice is preventable....
> ...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

So I pre ordered a 45qt for my ten year old in august for his birthday I was told the latest it would be at my house was Nov 20 then they said dec 3 just called them now they say Jan 16 2016 .I will not do business with this company again. Trying to explain to a ten year old how people make promises they can not fulfill!


----------



## centuryfisher1968 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Delivery times worry me...*

The delivery time for the RTIC ordered right now are not to be delivered until around May. 4 Months? That is a little worrisome to me that they are backlogged that long on orders. Had my Yeti for about 4 years and it looks like it can go another 40. Can't say that about the igloos i have stacked up in the shop with cracked corners, broke latches, and torn hinges. Any of the heavier duty coolers are probably worth the money if you look at them as a long run item. Just my $.02


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I received mine last Friday. I was super happy until I opened it it up to find it was damaged during shipping. I emailed them pictures and have yet to receive a response. There was absolutely no packing material what so ever. Just the cardboard box and the cooler. So be careful opening them!


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone actually received one of these yet. I am still wanting to get a review of how they actually are if they are close to the same quality. I seem to remember that the first delivery was supposed to be in August.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

I received a 65 quart RTIC about 6 weeks ago. Wasnt in a big hurry. Def worth the wait. Great, sturdy cooler. Have yeti, igloo sportsman, and RTIC is no doubt equal if not better. Unquestionably the best value. Order now for summer. You won't be disappointed


----------



## 82969 (Dec 22, 2015)

For the boat they are great, but if youre like me and use them on the beach, they are even heavier than the yeti, even if they are "actual size" I am not sure about the weight difference.

Definitely nicer on the wallet and it has been suggested the company was started by Yeti to get the market of people who wouldn't pay that extra money for their staple product.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I have 3 yeti coolers and love them all. I received the first 2 from my wife as birthday and Christmas presents. I was too cheap to buy one for myself but I have to say, if I ever need another cooler, I would spend the money on another yeti. Whether you are storing ice for the zombie apocalypse or just a weekend warrior, it's nice to have a good solid sturdy product. All of their products are great so far, the tumblers and colster are great and I use mine everyday. I haven't used any of the knock offs but they all look good to me too, but for me, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

For those of you wanting something different than yeti but still squeamish about RTIC, you can check out ORCA coolers. Same thing almost exactly. I've seen tons of them in the stores up in auburn so I don't think there is any back order on them.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

Lookie at what came today....


----------

